# avoir un/le physique avantageux



## IlEnAppert

Bonsoir à tous,

en lisant un texte, j'ai eu une question intéressante que j'aimerais bien vous poser.

On dit bien:

"Elle a les yeux rouges" ou "Elle a de beaux yeux" (ou "des beaux yeux" en langage parlé)

Mais pourquoi ne dit-on donc pas par analogie: "Il a le physique avantageux" mais: "Il a un physique avantageux."?

Connaissez-vous une règle quelconque qui dissiperait mes doutes?


Je vous remercie par avance


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut IlEnAppert,

Je ne sais absolument pas répondre à ta question  mais juste une remarque en passant avec des exemples concernant des parties plurielles (comme les yeux) de l'anatomie (*) : on dira par contre aussi bien « Il a la fesse molle » que « Il a les fesses molles »... mais « Il est mou de la fesse »...

(*) car pour moi le physique est trop général, il ne concerne pas une partie du corps, mais représente un tout...


----------



## IlEnAppert

On pourrait donc peut-être en déduire que tous les substantifs concernant le corps se construisent avec l'articile défini. Merci de ta réponse!


----------



## Marie3933

"On pourrait donc peut-être en déduire que tous les substantifs concernant le corps se construisent avec l'articile défini."
Faux!
On peut dire:
- _Il a des yeux bleus_ (_bleus_ est épithète)
- _Il a les yeux bleus_ (_bleus_ est attribut du COD)= ses yeux sont bleus.
Mais je suis incapable d'expliquer le changement de sens. Help!


----------



## jacegil

Elle a le physique gracieux/physique d'une ballerine. Il a le physique de l'emploi. De façon générale, "un physique" est une expression figée.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Marie3933 said:


> "On pourrait donc peut-être en déduire que tous les substantifs concernant le corps se construisent avec l'article défini."
> Faux!
> On peut dire:
> - _Il a des yeux bleus_ (_bleus_ est épithète)
> - _Il a les yeux bleus_ (_bleus_ est attribut du COD)= ses yeux sont bleus.
> Mais je suis incapable d'expliquer le changement de sens. Help!


 

Merci de cette mention. Mais on ne peut pas dire: "J'ai des mains sales" mais bien "J'ai les mains sales." Je crois qu'en employant "les" on insiste sur le fait qu'il s'agisse plutôt d'un état (Les mains sont sales, je les lave à l'eau --> elles ne le sont plus.). Regardons ces deux phrases ci-dessous:

"Il a les yeux rouges" = Ses yeux sont rouges, c'est un état qui peut être dû à plusieurs choses par exemple à une infection ou à une allergie.

Alors que "Il a des yeux rouges" veut dire que ses yeux sont normalement de couleur rouge (même si je ne connais personne dont les yeux soient rouges).

Merci


----------



## Marie3933

Je n'ai pas cessé d'y réfléchir depuis hier et je suis arrivée à une conclusion similaire (caractéristique inhérente, essentielle, définitoire _vs_. accidentelle), mais l'inverse de la vôtre:
Quand il s'agit d'une caractéristique accidentelle, d'un état, on utilise _le, la, les_ + partie du corps + adjectif attribut:
_Tu as les yeux rouges!
- Oui, je sors de la piscine.
Tu as des yeux rouges!
- Oui, je sors de la piscine._

Mais:
_Pierre a le nez petit.
Pierre a un petit nez._ 

J'oubliais:
J'ai les mains sales.
J'ai des mains sales.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Cette question m'a également tarabusté.

En toute logique :
J'ai les cheveux blancs = tous mes cheveux sont blancs.
J'ai des cheveux blancs = certains de mes cheveux sont blancs.

Et donc
J'ai les yeux rouges = tous mes yeux sont rouges
J'ai des yeux rouges = certains de mes yeux sont rouges (mais cela supposerait qu'ils seraient au moins trois)

Plus j'y réfléchis et plus je pense qu'utiliser des avec des choses qui n'existent qu'en deux exemplaires comme les yeux, les mains ou les pieds est un abus de langage qui se fait pas analogie avec des choses qui existent en plus de deux exemplaires.

À marie3933, Pierre a le nez petit ne me choque pas du tout, je pourrais le dire comme je dirait Pierre a l'esprit vif ou Marie a l'œil coquin. Je ne vois pas de différence entre le et un dans ce cas. Ce qui me semble logique car le nez et l'esprit n'existent qu'à un seul exemplaire tout comme l'œil qui signifie ici en fait le regard.

Pierre a l'œil coquin = Pierre a le regard coquin.
En revanche, Pierre a un œil astigmate = Pierre a un ses deux yeux qui est astigmate.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Marie3933 said:


> Je n'ai pas cessé d'y réfléchir depuis hier et je suis arrivée à une conclusion similaire (caractéristique inhérente, essentielle, définitoire _vs_. accidentelle), mais l'inverse de la vôtre:
> Quand il s'agit d'une caractéristique accidentelle, d'un état, on utilise _le, la, les_ + partie du corps + adjectif attribut:
> _Tu as les yeux rouges!_
> _- Oui, je sors de la piscine._
> _Tu as des yeux rouges!_
> _- Oui, je sors de la piscine._
> 
> Mais:
> _Pierre a le nez petit._
> _Pierre a un petit nez._
> 
> J'oubliais:
> J'ai les mains sales.
> J'ai des mains sales.


 

Merci de votre réponse. Je m'étais trompé de phrase dans mon post, je viens de rectifier cette erreur. "le, la, les" pour l'état.

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Marie3933

Les grands esprits se rencontrent!
Bonne soirée.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Ca reste pourtant un peu bizarre. Veuillez regarder cet exemple-ci:

"J'ai la mémoire défaillante" ou "J'ai une mémoire défaillante"

Quelle forme utiliser?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Cela dépend. Si mémoire est pris au sens général, les deux reviennent au même pour moi, par contre s'il s'agit de type de mémoire différent, j'utiliserais une

J'ai la mémoire défaillante = ma mémoire défaille
J'ai une mémoire meilleure que la/celle visuelle, l'auditive.

De façon générale, l'utilisation d'un/une suppose qu'il existe plusieurs exemplaires de la chose en question.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Il vaudrait donc mieux employer l'article défini dans les phrases que j'ai citées plus haut. Merci!


----------



## Marie3933

IlEnAppert said:


> "J'ai la mémoire défaillante" ou "J'ai une mémoire défaillante"
> Quelle forme utiliser?



Je pense que la distinction que nous avons dégagée est vraiment pertinente:
- article indéfini + partie du corps + adjectif épithète: pour une propriété essentielle (toujours):
_"Grand-mère, comme vous avez de grandes oreilles!"
"Grand-mère,  comme vous avez de grandes dents!_" (_Le petit chaperon rouge_)
_"T'as de beaux yeux, tu sais!_" (_Quai des brumes_)
- article défini + partie du corps  + adjectif attribut du COD: pour une propriété accidentelle
_J'ai les mains sales, les lèvres gercées, les yeux rouges_,_ le nez cassé, les pieds gonflés, l__es cheveux sales/teints/bien coupés_, etc.

[Exception: si j'ai 2 jambes, je dirai: _"j'ai *une* jambe cassée"_,  malgré la propriété accidentelle car c'est seulement une des deux qui  est cassée. Mais si les 2 sont cassées -> article défini: _il a les jambes cassées_.]

En vertu de cette distinction, voici mon interprétation de l'exemple d'IlEnAppert:
_J'ai une mémoire défaillante_: je suis né avec une mauvaise mémoire
_J'ai la mémoire défaillante_: maintenant, dernièrement / ce n'est pas normal / je n'ai pas toujours été comme ça
(= en théorie)

Le "problème", c'est que cette distinction est inconsciente (à ma  connaissance, on ne dit rien là-dessus dans les grammaires - si qqn  pouvait me fournir une référence, je suis preneuse!) Et d'autre part,  les deux formes coexistent dans la langue.
-> Certaines phrases nous choquent, sans qu'on sache bien pourquoi, et par contre, avec certains adjectifs, les 2 formes (_un_ ou _le_)  fonctionnent : cela doit probablement dépendre du sémantisme de  l'adjectif (caractéristique franchement essentielle ou franchement  accidentelle, ou perçue/présentée comme telle, ou +/- occasionnelle, etc.)


----------



## itka

Tu as peut-être raison, mais que fais-tu alors de phrases comme : _"Il a les yeux bleus" ou "il a les oreilles décollées"_ ? Ce sont des propriétés "accidentelles" ?


----------



## Marie3933

itka said:


> que fais-tu alors de phrases comme : _"Il a les yeux bleus" ou "il a les oreilles décollées"_ ?



 Itka, c’est vrai, mes hypothèses ne sont pas très génératives ! Je réessaye ! (En fait, ce qui m’intéresse, c’est de dégager des critères qui permettraient d’expliquer de manière rationnelle aux non francophones le pourquoi de certains énoncés pas très heureux.)

  Donc, si l’on considère les 2 énoncés :
_Il a des yeux bleus / Il a les yeux bleus_
apparemment, les 2 constructions, avec l’épithète (-> un, une, des) ou avec l’attribut du COD (-> le, la, les) seraient *équivalentes et interchangeables ( ?)* sauf dans les cas évoqués dans les _posts_ antérieurs [1º valeur totalisante de _le, la, les_ -> distinction totalité ou non dans le cas des parties du corps allant par 2 ou plus : _avoir un œil vert_ (pas les deux), _avoir des cheveux blancs_ (pas tous) ; 2º attribution d’une propriété accidentelle : _j’ai le nez cassé_ ; _un_ attribuerait une propriété de nature, ce qui n’est pas le cas], auxquels j’ajouterais une nouvelle hypothèse (3º) pour le cas des adjectifs qui se placent d’habitude devant le nom (_petit, grand, beau, joli, vilain, gros, nouveau_, etc.) : on aurait tendance à éviter la construction attributive (le + nom + adj.) pour éviter une séquence inhabituelle à l’oreille :  _il a le nez petit/ grand/ gros/ beau/ joli/ vilain_ : pas heureux, choque l’oreille
  -> _il a un petit/ grand/ gros/ beau/ joli/ vilain nez _: ça sonne mieux.
  Ce n’est qu’une hypothèse (de plus). Qu’en pensez-vous ?

  Mais je reste sceptique quant à l’équivalence des deux tournures : en principe, un changement de construction syntaxique entraîne / correspond à un changement sémantique (ex : _demander si_, interrogation vs. _demander que_, ordre, prière).
  Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, n’y a-t-il aucune nuance sémantique ?


D’après la grammaire du sens (Charaudeau), _un_ apporte une valeur de sélectivité : donc, dans la classe « cheveux », on a soit _des _cheveux noirs, soit _des_ cheveux blonds, soit _des_ cheveux châtains, etc. (relation paradigmatique). L’article défini, lui, outre qu’il présuppose l’existence de la classe « cheveux » et indique un rapport d’appartenance, apporte une spécificité : _Ses cheveux sont noirs –> il a les cheveux noirs_.


Ceci dit, *le choix* (lorsqu’il n’y a pas d’impératifs contextuels, voir _supra_) *d’une tournure ou de l’autre a-t-il un effet sémantique ?*


----------



## sophielle

Je pense tout simplement que l'expression "il a des..." n'est pas très jolie phonétiquement et donc plutôt à éviter. Par contre, "il a de..." sonne mieux.
Ainsi, je dirais "il a les yeux bleus" mais "il a de beaux yeux bleus".
"elle a de jolies mains" ou "elle a les mains jolies"


----------



## Marie3933

sophielle said:


> "elle a de jolies mains" ou "elle a les mains jolies"


Nous sommes tous d'accord, Sophielle.
Mais est-ce que pour toi, il y a une différence de sens entre les 2 tournures?


----------



## Calina18

Juste pour jeter un pavé dans la mare : j'ai des sales mains.


----------



## itka

Calina18 said:


> Juste pour jeter un pavé dans la mare : j'ai des sales mains.


Oui, Calina, mais toi tu cumules les handicaps ! 


> Langue maternelle: français Québécois d'origine belge


----------



## Calina18

J'ai bien beau cumuler les handicaps, au moins je reste sur le sujet et même que je persiste : je n'ai pas la grosse tête, moi. 

Quote:
Location : France 

 

Avoir une grosse tête pourrait avoir le même sens qu'avoir "la grosse tête", mais il s'agit d'une expression consacrée, comme l'expression "avoir un physique avantageux".


----------

